# Blue Ridge Sound Engineering speakers



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Has anyone checked these speakers out? It looks like they are using HI-VI drivers like many I've see. There is a couple pair on Audiogon for sale, do a google search and check them out and give some feedback. I'd love to here from someone who has or has heard them.

Thanks

Mc


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

At $2499/pair, I'd say they have an unusal definition of a "beer budget".

We're planning to take the family vacation up that way this summer...if I still remember, I'll try to fit a trip to their showroom/factory/barn/whatever into the schedule.

-Brent


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

The ones on Audiogon are going for $520 for the pair..seemed pretty cheap.


----------

